# Andre the giant vs Bruce Lee



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2006)

Andre the giant:
Height 7'4''
Weight 500lb










Bruce Lee:
Height 5'7''
Weight 125lbs











Who do you think would win in a fight between these two legends?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bruce Lee actually knew how to fight


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Andre the giant:
> Height 7'4''
> Weight 500lb
> 
> ...


Bruce Lee:
Height 5'7''
Weight 135-140bs
   son


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bruce Lee for sure.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 10, 2006)

Bl


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 10, 2006)

bruce lee


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 10, 2006)

Why didn't you make this a poll???  I pick Bruce Lee.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 10, 2006)

bruce would just do his knees in fight over


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 10, 2006)

If that afro-wearing giant got ahold of BL, it would be over.
Andre took dumps bigger than BL.


----------



## TBAR (Jul 10, 2006)

Pedigree said:
			
		

> If that afro-wearing giant got ahold of BL, it would be over.
> Andre took dumps bigger than BL.



 True, but I think BL would break his legs before Andre would have a clue what the hell was going on!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

lawl, didn't you guys see the Princess Bride??? Welsey kicked his ass! Andre can only fight well against 6 men at once.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2006)

As long as Andre doesn't have any boulders to throw at you, you've got a chance


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> As long as Andre doesn't have any boulders to throw at you, you've got a chance



Ohhh good point.


----------



## drew_c (Jul 10, 2006)

Bruce via leg kicks which eventually would set up a nice one to the face, or maybe the neck... Andre was pretty tall

Either way Bruce would KO him in short order


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Why didn't you make this a poll???  I pick Bruce Lee.




Because, this is a discussion, not an election. Both of these guys are dead, so there really is no need for a vote.

I want to say Bruce would take the giant down with leg kicks to the knee, but you have to remember that Andre the Giant wasn't just all show. He trained for many years to be as strong as he was, and probably could have choked Bruce to death with one hand if Bruce ever made one mistake. 

I would have to say that I think the Giant would kill Bruce Lee.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

Size does not matter.  Case in point:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5xGM_AekqM&search=fedor zulu


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

Owned!


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 10, 2006)

If Bruce lee could kick kareem abdul jabar in the face then he could definately reach andre's massive head .


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn, taking another look at that pic makes me realize how massive Andre was. I wonder if he lifted and what his numbers were.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 10, 2006)

they said that your could put an entire egg through one of his rings .


----------



## drew_c (Jul 10, 2006)

I imagine this fight going much like Zulu VS. Fedor in Pride-FC. 

I'm sure the video is easy to find anywhere if you missed that one. Don't blink.

Of course Lee was nowhere near as large as Fedor, and Andre was bigger than Zulu, but watch the fight and see size/skill vs. skill/strength in action.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Size does not matter.  Case in point:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5xGM_AekqM&search=fedor zulu



that dude just challenged chuck lidell . I think lidell is gonna lay him out .


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 10, 2006)

it looked like fedor caught him in the side of the neck both times he knocked him down .


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> that dude just challenged chuck lidell . I think lidell is gonna lay him out .



Are you talking about Sylvia challenging Fedor? Fedor would knock his ass to Mars. 

Or do you mean Wanderlei challenging Lidell? In that case...Wandelei would beat the shit out of him.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YeOtIn4KnKA&search=wanderlei

The top fighters in Pride make the top UFC guys look like amatuers.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought it was Fedor on UFC 61 the other night challenging lidell . or maybe they said if lidell wins something  then he would fight him . I dont know about him getting laid out though . they both are hard punchers .


ok I just watched the video . I have never seen this guy fight .


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 10, 2006)

Bruce Lee would send a straight kick to Andre's knee cap, he's taught that before.

Bruce Lee would win easy.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 10, 2006)

I would definately be much more afraid to face off with bruce lee than andre . I could outrun his ogrish self .

when I say face off I mean BL would kick my face off .


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> that dude just challenged chuck lidell . I think lidell is gonna lay him out .


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> I thought it was Fedor on UFC 61 the other night challenging lidell . or maybe they said if lidell wins something  then he would fight him . I dont know about him getting laid out though . they both are hard punchers .
> 
> 
> ok I just watched the video . I have never seen this guy fight .





No, Fedor is a striker, grappler, and takedown artist.  He has all aspects of MMA covered, and covered well.  Plus he has a chin of stainless steal.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 10, 2006)

looking at your avatar  BigDyl . have you seen askaninja.com yet ?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 10, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks Andre would more than have a chance? I can't see Bruce giving up that much weight and being able to sustain. Andre would only have to wait until Bruce got close enough to grab and it's over.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 10, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks Andre would more than have a chance? I can't see Bruce giving up that much weight and being able to sustain. Andre would only have to wait until Bruce got close enough to grab and it's over.



I agree with you competely. I think that if Bruce Lee was about 200 lbs it's a different fight, but at his weight (which I think he was heavier than 120 lbs.) it's not a no-brainer in my opinion.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks Andre would more than have a chance? I can't see Bruce giving up that much weight and being able to sustain. Andre would only have to wait until Bruce got close enough to grab and it's over.




Size really does not matter if you know what you're doing.  I see it all the time.  Div 1 300 LB ripped wrestler versus my instructor @ 160.  Instructor wins, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 10, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> I thought it was Fedor on UFC 61 the other night challenging lidell . or maybe they said if lidell wins something then he would fight him . I dont know about him getting laid out though . they both are hard punchers .
> 
> 
> ok I just watched the video . I have never seen this guy fight .


 
Nah it was Wanderlei Silva on UFC 61... hopefully Chuck beats Babalu again, because Liddell/Silva would be a great fight. Biggest UFC fight in a few years if it happens


----------



## largepkg (Jul 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Size really does not matter if you know what you're doing.  I see it all the time.  Div 1 300 LB ripped wrestler versus my instructor @ 160.  Instructor wins, it doesn't matter.




This is completely inaccurate. At some point size does matter. It's irrefutable! 

We are also talking about 130lbs vs 500lbs... That's like fighting a brick wall. How can you win? It's not like Andre was an obese 500lbs either.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 10, 2006)

With all due respect to Andre, Bruce Lee knew how to and where to kick you.  One swift kick in the nuts would end it all...


----------



## largepkg (Jul 10, 2006)

OK, I'll play along. Do you think Andre would have stood there legs spread?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 10, 2006)

It's funny. I had a discussion with one of my buddies about this. I'm a fairly big guy 6'4'' 260lbs 10%BF. I told him that no one under 140lbs could take me in a MMA fight. He said his instructor would tear me apart. I then asked him if it was full contact "no holds barred" his instructor would still kill me? He said no doubt.

So I went to his gym. They train grappling and MMA style fighting. I met his instructor and kinda giggled. He was 5'6''(at most) 135lbs. I said I didn't feel comfortable with full contact. He said no problem, would I like to grapple with him. I said sure. Now I'm no expert in MMA but I know not to give up your limbs. I crushed this guy on three separate occasions. He said I must have practiced against these moves yada yada yada.

I then gave him the start to an arm bar but with me on my feet and him on his back. I told him to go all out as I would until him or I tap. I picked him up over my head and he tapped before I slammed him. Now maybe this guy sucks ass but size matters. I watched him school other guys after that. Go figure.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> It's funny. I had a discussion with one of my buddies about this. I'm a fairly big guy 6'4'' 260lbs 10%BF. I told him that no one under 140lbs could take me in a MMA fight. He said his instructor would tear me apart. I then asked him if it was full contact "no holds barred" his instructor would still kill me? He said no doubt.
> 
> So I went to his gym. They train grappling and MMA style fighting. I met his instructor and kinda giggled. He was 5'6''(at most) 135lbs. I said I didn't feel comfortable with full contact. He said no problem, would I like to grapple with him. I said sure. Now I'm no expert in MMA but I know not to give up your limbs. I crushed this guy on three separate occasions. He said I must have practiced against these moves yada yada yada.
> 
> I then gave him the start to an arm bar but with me on my feet and him on his back. I told him to go all out as I would until him or I tap. I picked him up over my head and he tapped before I slammed him. Now maybe this guy sucks ass but size matters. I watched him school other guys after that. Go figure.





Gee if it was that easy every power lifter would be an MMA fighter!


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

Tank Abbot got subbed in like 1 minute but some 180 lbs BJJ guy.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG!
Are some of you that stupid?

Size matters!
Strength matters!
Speed matters!
Skill matters!
Training matters!

Everything fucking matter!


A fight is made up of all of these demensions. Anybody that says size doesn't matter or that strength doesn't matter is a retard.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Tank Abbot got subbed in like 1 minute but some 180 lbs BJJ guy.


 
Was that the PRIDE fight? I saw him get tapped by a fit Frank Mir too.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Was that the PRIDE fight? I saw him get tapped by a fit Frank Mir too.



Nah, but I saw that one too.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 10, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> OK, I'll play along. Do you think Andre would have stood there legs spread?


 
Sorry Sir for trying to be a little funny.  This is a serious discussion about two dead guys one of which was a cartoon character (Sorry Andre, but you were) while the other a lethal martial artist.  
You, however, want to be serious, Ok, I'll play along too.  So have you ever watched a wrestling match?  How do they stand?  I can assure you, they don't stand like soldiers with their legs together.  They would fall sideways.  They need their balance.  Now, would you like to re-think that statement?
I'll continue being serious, as you wish, Bruce Lee fought men much bigger than he was.  He was too quick, he was to accurate and he hit way too hard (Stated the obvious).  There are stories out there that he used to anger some stunt men because he would hit them harder than he should have.  I am not a Lee historian, but I've read about that
It has been said that Bruce Lee could kill a man with one finger.  Once again, it's all stories, I am not sure about this.  On the other hand Andre would simply kill you by looking at you (sorry, a little levity) or smothering you.  He would never have gotten a hold of Lee, not in a million years.  
That's my (serious) opinion....


----------



## largepkg (Jul 10, 2006)

It's all conjecture at this point. We don't know what skill level Andre could/would have brought as he only wrestled for show. I still believe it would be a whole lot harder than a couple of strikes or kicks to hurt or take down Andre. He was just that big. I saw him in person on a few occasions, granted I was very young but OMG was he large. I can't imagine a few well placed strikes would take him down. And, I'm quite sure he would not stand there and allow Bruce to strike him where he wanted.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Gee if it was that easy every power lifter would be an MMA fighter!




It's not just A PL guy. 300 - 400lb+ size is a factor. I have to believe that anyone in the know would say the same. When I say "in the know" I mean an actual fighter.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 10, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> It's all conjecture at this point. We don't know what skill level Andre could/would have brought as he only wrestled for show. I still believe it would be a whole lot harder than a couple of strikes or kicks to hurt or take down Andre. He was just that big. I saw him in person on a few occasions, granted I was very young but OMG was he large. I can't imagine a few well placed strikes would take him down. And, I'm quite sure he would not stand there and allow Bruce to strike him where he wanted.


 
If you think of it, I don't think it has much to do with whether he would stand there and be hit. I have always believed that a really fast guy can take down a really big and slow guy. Witness Bob Sapp fighting in K1, all he could do was smother people, but when a faster smaller "good" fighter got a hold of him, beat him to a pulp. Why? Started kicking him in the legs and took the steam out of him. Granted, Sapp is faster than the giant and the smothering tactics that he uses are aided by that speed. Andre was a big, lumbering, monster of a man who knew how to wrestle. What could have happened if he fought Lee on even terms? He would have gotten tired of chasing him and would have been vanquished by strong kicks in those tree trunks called legs of his.
Just my opinion....

By the way, when did you see him?  Was he still wrestling?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 10, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> It's not just A PL guy. 300 - 400lb+ size is a factor. I have to believe that anyone in the know would say the same. When I say "in the know" I mean an actual fighter.


 
Which goes back to my Sapp example. He was a good show in K1 but didn't make it in MMA. Got tired too fast and got hit in the legs by superior fighters, which brought about an easier time for his opponent to him in the head.  He was so tired that he just fell....


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Which goes back to my Sapp example. He was a good show in K1 but didn't make it in MMA. Got tired too fast and got hit in the legs by superior fighters, which brought about an easier time for his opponent to him in the head.  He was so tired that he just fell....





ROFL, sapp got pwned by cro cop, he was crying.... hahaha... and largepkg is no were near as strong as sapp, or as big, not even close.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> OMG!
> Are some of you that stupid?
> 
> Size matters!
> ...



It matters, but

Technique > Strength
Technique > Size
Technique > Speed


----------



## maniclion (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't forget Bruce Lee had strength beyond his size and that Andre the Giant was nearly a cripple from the added stress of his height and weight.  Andre's knees were ultra-vulnerable and Bruce had more than enough power to snap one  in a flash.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> It matters, but
> 
> Technique > Strength
> Technique > Size
> Technique > Speed




Hey, I agree with that. 
All I'm saying is don't discount strength and size. It isn't like anyone knew if the giant actually had any technique, anyhow.
The giant might have had great technique, but didn't ever have the need to use it on account that he was making ass loads more money in the entertainment world.

Andre vs Bruce... you have to admit that it would be a good fight none the less.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Hey, I agree with that.
> All I'm saying is don't discount strength and size. It isn't like anyone knew if the giant actually had any technique, anyhow.
> The giant might have had great technique, but didn't ever have the need to use it on account that he was making ass loads more money in the entertainment world.
> 
> Andre vs Bruce... you have to admit that it would be a good fight none the less.




I'm pretty sure Andre had no wrestling, jiu jitsu, judo, vale tudo, or boxing skills.  He was just big.  No speed, relative strength for his size, but not applied strength, it would be sloppy.  No technique.  Bruce Lee was a sick striker, yes, but totally overrated.  I'm sure he'd pwn Andre though.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Andre had no wrestling, jiu jitsu, judo, vale tudo, or boxing skills.  He was just big.  No speed, relative strength for his size, but not applied strength, it would be sloppy.  No technique.  Bruce Lee was a sick striker, yes, but totally overrated.  I'm sure he'd pwn Andre though.


You forget Bruce studied Wing Chun, he would have used sticking hands against Andre's thumb wrestling and bam devastating sidekick to the solar plexus....


----------



## squanto (Jul 11, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Don't forget Bruce Lee had strength beyond his size and that Andre the Giant was nearly a cripple from the added stress of his height and weight.  Andre's knees were ultra-vulnerable and Bruce had more than enough power to snap one  in a flash.



Andre was way, way too slow. He would never touch BL.

It would be fun to watch, but BL would pwn Andre in a heartbeat.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 11, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> By the way, when did you see him?  Was he still wrestling?



I was very young. It had to be around 1980-82. Yes, he was wrestling and the venue I saw him at was the old West Palm Beach auditorium. My aunt was at the time a wrestling freak and loved taking us to the shows. 

Hell, at that point in my life I thought it was all real. What a disappointment that was...


----------



## largepkg (Jul 11, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Which goes back to my Sapp example. He was a good show in K1 but didn't make it in MA. Got tired too fast and got hit in the legs by superior fighters, which brought about an easier time for his opponent to him in the head.  He was so tired that he just fell....




I think the Sapp example is a bit misconstruing in relation to this discussion. Sapp was going up against guys 200+lbs. These guys had size and power on their side. As well as Andre being significantly bigger then even Bob Sapp. Yes, Sapp probably has better quickness but Andre was almost a foot taller and 100+lbs more.

All someone of that size would have to do is grab a hold of the other and its over. Again, please relate your examples to this discussion. 130lbs vs 500lbs... not 210lbs vs 350lbs... JMO as well

I think the more entertaining question would be could Bruce handle the best of the MMA world today? I say no, again because of the size issue. Plus these guys today live, eat, and breath this stuff. They've seen it all.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 11, 2006)

they can also take a punch with the best of them too .


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw a documentary on Andre not too long ago. Turns out that the old WWF stats of him being 7'4" 500lbs was a fabrication. When Vince did the interviews with him, Andre actually stood on a box to make him look bigger than he was. His real stats were more like 7', 400 lbs but his huge head made him look alot bigger. If you look at some old footage, Andre and Big John Stud stood eye to eye in the ring and BJS was listed at 6'11". On top of that in that same documentary it was said that Andre could put away in excess of 70 beers in a sitting, not exactly world class athlete material.


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Size really does not matter if you know what you're doing.  I see it all the time.  Div 1 300 LB ripped wrestler versus my instructor @ 160.  Instructor wins, it doesn't matter.


 this guy is so far from reality its starting to be not funny,,who would win in this fight bigdyl mike tyson in his prime or jet li???  watch his answer people and u will see where im comming from


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 11, 2006)

look at royce in his prime . brazillion ju jitsu against huge guys and he would won  everytime(with the exeption to matt hughes of course) . I am not saying he beat the crap the guys but he choked all of them out .


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I think the Sapp example is a bit misconstruing in relation to this discussion. Sapp was going up against guys 200+lbs. These guys had size and power on their side. As well as Andre being significantly bigger then even Bob Sapp. Yes, Sapp probably has better quickness but Andre was almost a foot taller and 100+lbs more.
> 
> All someone of that size would have to do is grab a hold of the other and its over. Again, please relate your examples to this discussion. 130lbs vs 500lbs... not 210lbs vs 350lbs... JMO as well
> 
> I think the more entertaining question would be could Bruce handle the best of the MMA world today? I say no, again because of the size issue. Plus these guys today live, eat, and breath this stuff. They've seen it all.


 
When I gave the Sapp example I meant it more as a body to body comparison.
I am going to check a bit later when I get home, but I believe that his size was greatly exaggerated by the WWF.  I think I heard about something like that.  I have seen 500 pound men and they are not as "thin" as Andre was.
Also the 7'4" height, I have heard, was exaggerated also.  I will check on this and see if I am talking out of my ass or if in fact this is true.

Back to Sapp, what I meant was that Sapp, supposedly is in good shape and is fast.  I say supposedly because he trains for MMA and K1.  Andre was a guy that most of his wrestling life lived in pain.  Due to his problem (having to do with his size) his joints deteriorated at a younger age than normal people.  You have to give the guy a lot of credit because he did "play in pain" and was without a doubt a credit to sports entertainment because of his dedication and ability to, while hurting badly, put up a great show.  Anyway, shape...Andre was not in shape to fight anyone in my opinion.  Sure, all he had to do was catch you, but the problem there is catching you.  
Lee today may have had a chance with some, but not all of the mma fighters out there.  Why do I say that?  Weight classes.  
I think he would be no more than a .500 fighter, but he may have some success due to his charisma (when I say success I not only mean fighting, but also selling himself).  Also, he was very dedicated different martial arts specially to his style Jeet Kun Do (please someone correct my spelling).  If he had that sort of a dedication then, why would he not be able to take on many of the mainstream mma fighters of today?  One thing working against him is that he was also very stubborn.  Would he try to learn jiu jitsu? Sambo? Wrestling?  Maybe, but I particularly don't think so, I think he'd be like any other fighter who thinks his style is superior and gets a rude awakening when he fights the higher eschelon fighters.  That, I believe would be his dowfall.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> All someone of that size would have to do is grab a hold of the other and its over. .




Ever heard of an arm bar?  Thought not.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 11, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> this guy is so far from reality its starting to be not funny,,who would win in this fight bigdyl mike tyson in his prime or jet li???  watch his answer people and u will see where im comming from




Mike Tyson.  What's your point?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 11, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> look at royce in his prime . brazillion ju jitsu against huge guys and he would won everytime(with the exeption to matt hughes of course) . I am not saying he beat the crap the guys but he choked all of them out .


Royce in reality was a great ground guy in his prime.  He was a master at using that ghee (spelling please) of his to choke and not be choked at the same time.  He should never have tried to come back against Hughes.  It wasn't even a fight.  I felt sad to see that, since he looked more like he was manhandled by Hughes, a guy his size, when he used to fight guys bigger than him.  Oh, and notice, no ghee, then again, I am not sure if he's been wearing it in his latest fights before his debacle agains Hughes......


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 11, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> look at royce in his prime . brazillion ju jitsu against huge guys and he would won  everytime(with the exeption to matt hughes of course) . I am not saying he beat the crap the guys but he choked all of them out .




You can't even spell that shit correctly, nor do you realize royce isn't even that great at jiu jitsu compared to top MMA fighters.  Although, you are still making my point.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

I believe he was 7' 4'', he was fucking huge!


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Mike Tyson.  What's your point?


well u just turned my point to shit now didnt u


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2006)

*#9 x 1,000,000,000*


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You can't even spell that shit correctly, nor do you realize royce isn't even that great at jiu jitsu compared to top MMA fighters.  Although, you are still making my point.



I was trying to help you get your point across because I agreed with you and you still bash me? you really are a jack ass .


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 11, 2006)

That's big...but Lee would. Andre could kiss his knees bye-bye(if he could reach) then his face(he have to lick that).


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 11, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> I was trying to help you get your point across because I agreed with you and you still bash me? you really are a jack ass .




Ok, sorry, it just was annoying how it was spelled, lol.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I think the more entertaining question would be could Bruce handle the best of the MMA world today? I say no, again because of the size issue. Plus these guys today live, eat, and breath this stuff. They've seen it all.


I think if Bruce were alive today the world of MMA would be alot different.  Jeet Kune Do was just that a mix of martial arts, he was even looking at arts such as fencing for better ways of self defense.


----------



## Vieope (Jul 11, 2006)

_Why people think Bruce Lee is so great? I thought he was only an actor. _


----------



## largepkg (Jul 11, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why people think Bruce Lee is so great? I thought he was only an actor. _




He was. He was also a highly dedicated martial artist. To the point of possibly killing himself to achieve the desired results.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 11, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why people think Bruce Lee is so great? I thought he was only an actor. _




True Story, which is why Helio Gracie would have pwned him.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, which is why Helio Gracie would have pwned him.




Oh dear god! Something I actually agree on with you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Oh dear god! Something I actually agree on with you.


 
Same here, as I said earlier, I don't think he'd fare well against the top MMA competition....


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 12, 2006)

Most UFC fighters are crap. They all play to much defense on the ground.  I've almost never seen a top UFC fighter go for a submission from on bottom.  Watch someone like Hickson Gracie.  Even when he's on bottom he submits people.  Pride Fighters are 10x the fighters that UFC fighters are.  Chuck Lidell is like a street fighter.  All people do in the UFC on bottom is go into guard, and try and lock the other fighters head down into their body.  My Dad has been practicing MMA for 10 years now, and what I've learned from him is valuable, but it's so much more complicated then the fighters on UFC make it look.  I'm almost inclined to think that they ask most of their fighters to try and keep it standing up.  UFC fights last way to long.  Pride fights to for that matter.  I think it's more show then anything.  Real Jiu Jitsu masters ( as their advertised as ) will submit you within the first 20-30 sec of the fight.  One mistake by either fighter and it should be over.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

*#9*


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Most UFC fighters are crap. They all play to much defense on the ground.  I've almost never seen a top UFC fighter go for a submission from on bottom.  Watch someone like Hickson Gracie.  Even when he's on bottom he submits people.  Pride Fighters are 10x the fighters that UFC fighters are.  Chuck Lidell is like a street fighter.  All people do in the UFC on bottom is go into guard, and try and lock the other fighters head down into their body.  My Dad has been practicing MMA for 10 years now, and what I've learned from him is valuable, but it's so much more complicated then the fighters on UFC make it look.  I'm almost inclined to think that they ask most of their fighters to try and keep it standing up.  UFC fights last way to long.  Pride fights to for that matter.  I think it's more show then anything.  Real Jiu Jitsu masters ( as their advertised as ) will submit you within the first 20-30 sec of the fight.  One mistake by either fighter and it should be over.





I actually agree with that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Most UFC fighters are crap. They all play to much defense on the ground. *I've almost never seen a top UFC fighter go for a submission from on bottom*. Watch someone like Hickson Gracie. Even when he's on bottom he submits people. Pride Fighters are 10x the fighters that UFC fighters are. Chuck Lidell is like a street fighter. All people do in the UFC on bottom is go into guard, and try and lock the other fighters head down into their body. My Dad has been practicing MMA for 10 years now, and what I've learned from him is valuable, but it's so much more complicated then the fighters on UFC make it look. I'm almost inclined to think that they ask most of their fighters to try and keep it standing up. UFC fights last way to long. Pride fights to for that matter. I think it's more show then anything. Real Jiu Jitsu masters ( as their advertised as ) will submit you within the first 20-30 sec of the fight. One mistake by either fighter and it should be over.


 
Damn, I think 50%-75% of the fights I've seen in both the UFC and PRIDE, someone goes for triangle from guard. Dunno what you been watching. I've also even seen armbar attempts from guard and guillotine chokes.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> UFC fights last way to long.  Pride fights to for that matter.  I think it's more show then anything.  Real Jiu Jitsu masters ( as their advertised as ) will submit you within the first 20-30 sec of the fight.  One mistake by either fighter and it should be over.



Ummm, that's why it's called a *Mixed Martial Arts* competition and not a Jiu Jitsu competition.

And it's kinda hard to submit someone in 20-30 seconds when a flying knee is making it's way through your septum.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Most UFC fighters are crap. They all play to much defense on the ground.  I've almost never seen a top UFC fighter go for a submission from on bottom.  Watch someone like Hickson Gracie.  Even when he's on bottom he submits people.  Pride Fighters are 10x the fighters that UFC fighters are.  Chuck Lidell is like a street fighter.  All people do in the UFC on bottom is go into guard, and try and lock the other fighters head down into their body.  My Dad has been practicing MMA for 10 years now, and what I've learned from him is valuable, but it's so much more complicated then the fighters on UFC make it look.  I'm almost inclined to think that they ask most of their fighters to try and keep it standing up.  UFC fights last way to long.  Pride fights to for that matter.  I think it's more show then anything.  Real Jiu Jitsu masters ( as their advertised as ) will submit you within the first 20-30 sec of the fight.  One mistake by either fighter and it should be over.



I agree, Pride makes UFC look like a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Ummm, that's why it's called a *Mixed Martial Arts* competition and not a Jiu Jitsu competition.
> 
> And it's kinda hard to submit someone in 20-30 seconds when a flying knee is making it's way through your septum.


 
Agreed. That's why someone who is not good on the ground will do anything to get away from a fighter who is nasty at JJ. Anyone see the Jorge Gurgel fight on the last fight night on spike? Homenick literally ran away from him to avoid going to the ground and by doing so ended up winning the decision because of his superior standup.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Damn, I think 50%-75% of the fights I've seen in both the UFC and PRIDE, someone goes for triangle from guard. Dunno what you been watching. I've also even seen armbar attempts from guard and guillotine chokes.



Out of all of the more recent UFC fights I've seen I watched 1 guy go for a triangle from guard and that was on Ulimate Fighter ( 3 ) , and I've never seen a guillotine ( as someone posted ) their's a thing called a knee.  Also while armbars are used pretty often a lot of fighters don't attempt them because if the other fighter knows what's he doing he'll be able to counter it.  And you can talk about knees all you want, but any guy who gets close enough to lock up Muy Thai style ( which is needed to make a good knee and not a lucky hit )  is gonna get a hand broken by any good Jiu Jitsu fighter.  I could careless how good at Muy Thai or "mixed martial arts" you are.  If you give me a arm I'm braking it.  I don't swing with kids ( I'm 6'3, 270 ), and I know better then to let a lucky hit to the jaw or nose rock me.  I end fights as fast as possible.  If someone gets inside of my arms ( I have long arms ), they're getting a broken knee cap.  Period.  Pride Fights and UFC fights are show.  Skill is invovled, but we have to remember they're not getting payed to make it a 20 second fight.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

Pride Fights are not show.....



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8055308976260561043&q=fedor


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Pride Fights are not show.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8055308976260561043&q=fedor




Fedor looks a lot like a street brawler more then anything.  He's got great skill, but mainly an iron chin and killer instinct.  You can't teach that.  You're born with it or it's developed over a serious of many fights.  At this point I think Fedor wins more fights on intimidation then anything.  Not many people would step into the ring with him at this point.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Out of all of the more recent UFC fights I've seen I watched 1 guy go for a triangle from guard and that was on Ulimate Fighter ( 3 ) , *and I've never seen a guillotine ( as someone posted ) their's a thing called a knee*. Also while armbars are used pretty often a lot of fighters don't attempt them because if the other fighter knows what's he doing he'll be able to counter it. And you can talk about knees all you want, but any guy who gets close enough to lock up Muy Thai style ( which is needed to make a good knee and not a lucky hit ) is gonna get a hand broken by any good Jiu Jitsu fighter. I could careless how good at Muy Thai or "mixed martial arts" you are. If you give me a arm I'm braking it. *I don't swing with kids ( I'm 6'3, 270 ), and I know better then to let a lucky hit to the jaw or nose rock me. I end fights as fast as possible*. If someone gets inside of my arms ( I have long arms ), they're getting a broken knee cap. Period. Pride Fights and UFC fights are show. Skill is invovled, but we have to remember they're not getting payed to make it a 20 second fight.


 
What does that even mean? I've seen countless guillotines work from guard and half guard. Doesn't mean they have to finish with it, it can still be effective.

You're pretty confident. But it's not up to you whether or not a hit to the jaw or nose will rock you. It depends on your structure, genetics and who is throwing the punch. You are considered heavier than a heavy weight in the UFC I think if you're 270. But I'm pretty sure a hard shot to your jaw by dudes like Sylvia, Wanderlei Silva and Cro Cop would do more than just rock you.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know where you got that information, but it hasn't much to do with structure or genetics.  If you get hit in the jaw or nose correclty it sends a signal to your brain to shut down, and you're out.  Period, no genetics, nothing.  Good night, good fight.  And I'm talking about your average joe.  And not about professional fighters. I think your mis-understood.  I don't let kids swing at me; I take it to the ground.  That way no punch is going to rock me.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw two wins by guillotine in a row on UFC 60 actually.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

Didn't see UFC 60.  All I saw was the Gracie v Hughes fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> I don't know where you got that information, but it hasn't much to do with structure or genetics. If you get hit in the jaw or nose correclty it sends a signal to your brain to shut down, and you're out. Period, no genetics, nothing. Good night, good fight. And I'm talking about your average joe. And not about professional fighters. I think your mis-understood. I don't let kids swing at me; I take it to the ground. That way no punch is going to rock me.


 
A lot of people with larger heads will be able to withstand more impact than others in order to be knocked out. Look at dudes like Cabbage Correira. Huge head, almost impossible to KO him.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

He's a big fat guy.  No shit it's hard to knock him out theirs like 4 inches of fat between his skin and jaw.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> He's a big fat guy. No shit it's hard to knock him out theirs like 4 inches of fat between his skin and jaw.


 
Exactly my point. Genetics.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

AKA he's got table top muslce.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> I don't know where you got that information, but it hasn't much to do with structure or genetics.  If you get hit in the jaw or nose correclty it sends a signal to your brain to shut down, and you're out.  Period, no genetics, nothing.  Good night, good fight.  And I'm talking about your average joe.  And not about professional fighters. I think your mis-understood.  I don't let kids swing at me; I take it to the ground.  That way no punch is going to rock me.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1382546&postcount=28


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

Hence why I no longer let kids take swings at me.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Hence why I no longer let kids take swings at me.




You're 16 dude, and you're no fedor.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> He's a big fat guy.  No shit it's hard to knock him out theirs like 4 inches of fat between his skin and jaw.




He's a big fat guy that weighs 10lbs less than you.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1382546&postcount=28



Haha!! I was looking for that myself. 2 points for IainDaniel.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Hence why I no longer let kids take swings at me.


 
How do you not let someone swing at you when you're in a fight?


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

1. I swing first.
2. I shoot for a leg so they can't hit me in the face.
3. I kick them in the knee-cap for the win.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> 1. I swing first.  *I grab your arm and redirect you into a brick wall or street with moving cars.*
> 2. I shoot for a leg so they can't hit me in the face.  *I knee you in the face and call it a day.*
> 3. I kick them in the knee-cap for the win. *Lucily my reflexes are good and I shift my weight to the other leg and let your kick flow through my leg as I jab you in the throat.*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> 1. I swing first.
> 2. I shoot for a leg so they can't hit me in the face.
> 3. I kick them in the knee-cap for the win.


 
Yeah but strikes will be flying when you do all that.

1. You're not guaranteed to connect and KO your opponent first
2. If you shoot for legs, one would think that your opponent would still swing at the sides of your head and face while you're attempting to bring them down.
3. Leg kicks are easy to check.

But then again, if you're really 16 yrs. old and 270, why would you have an issue with people starting beef and wanting to fight you? Shit, what is that 10th grade? I think the biggest dude in my class was probably less than 200. I know I wouldn't have fucked with anyone that big. No one 16 years old has enough fighting skill to outmuscle or outpunch a 270 pounder.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> 1. I swing first.  *I'm telepathic, therefor I can predict that someone is going to hit me, and hit them first.*2. I shoot for a leg so they can't hit me in the face.  *I shoot a load on their leg.*3. I kick them in the knee-cap for the win.  *I kick them in the knee, using the methods my dad taught me who is a 1000th degree black belt in every discipline on the planet, and even created a new martial art himself*.




.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> .


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Most UFC fighters are crap. They all play to much defense on the ground. *I've almost never seen a top UFC fighter go for a submission from on bottom*. Watch someone like Hickson Gracie. Even when he's on bottom he submits people. Pride Fighters are 10x the fighters that UFC fighters are. Chuck Lidell is like a street fighter. All people do in the UFC on bottom is go into guard, and try and lock the other fighters head down into their body. My Dad has been practicing MMA for 10 years now, and what I've learned from him is valuable, but it's so much more complicated then the fighters on UFC make it look. I'm almost inclined to think that they ask most of their fighters to try and keep it standing up. UFC fights last way to long. Pride fights to for that matter. I think it's more show then anything. Real Jiu Jitsu masters ( as their advertised as ) will submit you within the first 20-30 sec of the fight. One mistake by either fighter and it should be over.


 
Just watched the first fight on UFC Unleashed...Mir goes from the triangle from the bottom, doesn't get it, submits Pete Williams by an unconventional armbar/elbow lock...from the bottom.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 14, 2006)

Will do, but seriously BigDyl you talk so much shit. It's funny, but it's dumb.  You're the one always talking about your amazing Jiu Jitsu skills and I'd roll you.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Will do, but seriously BigDyl you talk so much shit. It's funny, but it's dumb.  You're the one always talking about your amazing Jiu Jitsu skills and I'd roll you.



Pot meet Kettle

Till you trip and bang your head off the floor


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Will do, but seriously BigDyl you talk so much shit. It's funny, but it's dumb.  You're the one always talking about your amazing Jiu Jitsu skills and I'd roll you.




And you trained under....  


Dad doesn't count.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't train under anyone.  I just know you couldn't touch me.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> I don't train under anyone.  I just know you couldn't touch me.




True Story, that's what every single 16 year old bully thinks.   

By the way I'm 6'7, since you think size matters for some reason.   


And I didn't train under your dad, which means I actually do train under someone who is directly affiliated under the gracie association.  (and rather highly I might add)


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, that's what every single 16 year old bully thinks.
> 
> By the way I'm 6'7, since you think size matters for some reason.
> 
> ...



I didn't train for Bowling under your dad so that automatically means I trained under a PBA Hall of Famer.  True Story!


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, that's what every single 16 year old bully thinks.
> 
> By the way I'm 6'7, since you think size matters for some reason.
> 
> ...



It seems like everyone who teaches Jiu Jitsu is directly affiliated under the Gracie association.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> It seems like everyone who teaches Jiu Jitsu is directly affiliated under the Gracie association.



And everyone BigDyl is affiliated with is the best in the buisness.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> It seems like everyone who teaches Jiu Jitsu is directly affiliated under the Gracie association.



BJJ is the most popular style of Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, that's what every single 16 year old bully thinks.
> 
> By the way I'm 6'7, since you think size matters for some reason.
> 
> ...



True story.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> And everyone BigDyl is affiliated with is the best in the buisness.




No but your mom is.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> No but your mom is.



Good one. That's better than the quote in your signature....


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> No but your mom is.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

>


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

lawl, I love that gif.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, that's what every single 16 year old bully thinks.
> 
> By the way I'm 6'7, since you think size matters for some reason.
> 
> ...



I'm not a bully at all, and I hardly think size makes a difference.  I just know for a fact you wouldn't be able to touch me.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 15, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> *I'm not a bully at all,* and I hardly think size makes a difference.  I just know for a fact you wouldn't be able to touch me.



I do not doubt this one bit. People who talk about kicking other people's asses on internet forums are always chicken shit dorks in real life.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 15, 2006)

Not at all.  I never said I'd kick his ass; all I said was that he wouldn't touch me.  I'm actually pretty non-violent if I can help it.  I try and stay pacifist, and work things out.  You'll notice that in the post I made ( that someone posted ) I was standing up to a bully for a friend. I like to go by the saying "People who go looking for trouble are a lot less dangerous then people ready for it."


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, that's what every single 16 year old bully thinks.
> 
> By the way I'm 6'7, since you think size matters for some reason.
> 
> ...


 I give this 8 gays out of 10


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I do not doubt this one bit. People who talk about kicking other people's asses on internet forums are always chicken shit dorks in real life.


I'll kick your ass for saying this


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'll kick your ass for saying this



Bitch, bring it! I have a black belt in the super secret ninja school. I know shit so bad ass I had to live under water for a year to learn it. You don't want to mess with me.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 17, 2006)

> I'm actually pretty non-violent if I can help it


  

At least i admit im an aggressive little bastard


----------

